# Little Old Ladies Sitting In Church



## frybob (May 21, 2007)

Two little old ladies were sitting in church. One says to the other, "This sermon is so boring that my rear end is falling asleep." The other says, " I know, I've heard it snore three times now!"


----------



## linescum (May 21, 2007)

Pew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

Lmao...........


----------



## cheech (May 21, 2007)

Rotflol .....


----------



## squeezy (May 21, 2007)

Confusus say : Woman who fart in church ... sit in own pew.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 22, 2007)

LOL joke funny comments too!


----------

